# Secuencia de luces con flip flop



## Kuroro (May 4, 2007)

Hola, estoy intentando armar una secuencia con 3 leds. La idea es q se prenda el primer led, demore 2 segundos en apagarse, se prenda el segundo, demore 2 segundos, se prenda el 3ro , demore 2 segundos..y vuelva a empezar.
había pensado en hacerlo utilizando flip flop del tipo D,y un 555, pero no consigo como hacer para q haga la secuencia solo, sin cambiar manualmente la entrada d los ff tipo d, Pro favor, si me podrian ayudar con los karnaugh, o si debo cambiar la forma d hacerlo, o si me podrian dar un circuito q haga esto l, me seria d mucha ayuda cualquiera d estas cosas.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vichente (May 26, 2007)

El circuito no es muy complicado, se deben utilizar 3 estados. Te dejo la tabla de verdad del circuito. Además está hecho para hacerlo con F-F´s J-K.

Q0 Q1 Q0+1 Q1+1 -  J0 K0 J1 K1 -  S1 S2 S3
 0    1     1       0    -   1  x   x  1   -  0   0   1
 1    0     1       1    -   x  0   1  x   -  0   1   0
 1    1     0       1    -   x  1   x  0   -  1   0   0

Además debes utilizar un LM555 configurado para que te de un pulso de frecuencia 0,5 Hz cuya salida vaya al clock de los 2 F-F. Los valores de los resistores y del capacitor para que te de un pulso de esa frecuencia lo puedes obtener a través de 2 formulitas que están en la datasheet de todo LM555.
El chip con 2 F-F´s J-K a utilizar sería el 74107

Saludos y espero que te haya servido.  

P/D: cada "0" y cada "1" va debajo de una columna. Es que me lo acomoda mal  ops:


----------



## Kuroro (Jun 1, 2007)

muchisimas gracias!!
lo voy a probar este finde =)


----------



## Niker (Ene 3, 2009)

me intereza ee circuito si alguien tiene la simulacion funcionando seia buena idea que la posteen gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 3, 2009)

usa un cd4017 mejor


----------



## ninasco (Nov 30, 2011)

Hola, quisiera preguntarles si se puede hacer el secuenciador con 3 led's, (parecido al que preguntaron aca) y básicamente lo que quiero es que prenda 1 led atenuadamente, y despues de varios segundos, (5 o 6) se vaya apagando atenuadamente, y comience a prender el segundo, y asi con el tercero.. si lo pudieron hacer, me podrian pasar alguna imagen del proyecto, o lo que tengan a mano? me seria de gran ayuda.! 

porque yo estaba pensando hacer lo mismo y no tengo idea como hacerlo.. y mucho de electrónica no entiendo, pero quiero hacerlo. 

espero su respuesta, y perdon por las molestias!


----------



## Jorge101 (May 16, 2012)

Hola, estoy haciendo un juego de luces con tres leds, pero siempre me prenden solo los dos primeros, no he podido saber porque no me prenden los tres, el plano que tengo es el siguiente, (en el cocodrile clic no encontré el dibujo exacto del 4017, por eso aparece como desconectado el contador de décadas, pero si está bien conectado). Uso una batería de 9 v.


----------



## elaficionado (May 16, 2012)

Hola.
La unión de las resistencias de 100K y 333K se debe conectar al Vcc. El segundo 555 debes poner la pata 8 al Vcc y la pata 4 al inversor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jorge101 (May 29, 2012)

Hola, resulta que estoy usando como inversor un HD74LS14P y este solo soportaba hasta 5 voltios, por lo cual se dañaron. Alguien sabe si existe otro inversor que me soporte los 9v?, pues reemplacé los dañados y le puse 4.5 v y no me encendió ni un solo led.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 29, 2012)

Amigo, Jorge101 puedes utilizar entre varios por ejem. el codigo 4069 que corresponde a la tecnologia CMOS.


----------



## Jorge101 (May 30, 2012)

Hola, el datasheet del cd4069 me dice que la pata 7 es vss, es decir que esta va al polo negativo y el vdd al positivo?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 30, 2012)

Hola Jorge101 asi es. Para una referencia rapida Vdd= Voltaje drenador-drenador y Vss= Voltaje surtidor-surtidor. Recuerda que esta denominacion se aplica a la tecnologia CMOS.


----------



## Jorge101 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola, tengo una nueva inquietud para un proyecto diferente, en síntesis debo hacer que un led se prenda durante un tiempo X, y luego debe apagarse (esto lo hago con un 555 monoestable, no hay problema hasta aquí), y luego este mismo led debe encenderse definitivamente, al conectar otro CI o simplemente ponerle un switch al led ya no me funciona el 555, gracias por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 6, 2012)

Amigo si subes el esquema q has hecho sera mas facil ayudar.


----------



## Jorge101 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hola Roberto gracias por contestar, aquí esta el esquema, tanto el 555 como el LM 324 funcionan accionados por un pulsador.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 8, 2012)

Amigo, gracias, ahora bien, que funcion cumple el LM324 en tu circuito?, pues este no influye en el funcionamiento del NE555. Puedes explicar mas del tema?


----------



## Jorge101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola, gracias por la atencion, ya pude resolver el problema usando un AND 74ls08 asi puedo controlar el led a partir de la señal del 555 y con la señal del LM324, muchas gracias de verdad.


----------



## chino880 (Jul 19, 2014)

Como puedo crear una secuencia de leds que consista en encender el primero, luego mantener el primero encendido mientras enciende el segundo y que este se mantenga encendido mientras se enciende el tercero y asi sucesivamente, gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2014)

Hola chino880

Dale una visitada a este enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/registro-corrimiento-bidireccional-36657/#post935136

Roney43 está desarrollando un circuito parecido al que mencionas.

Busca también los temas en los que ha participado elaficionado. Tiene muy buenas sugerencias.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chino880 (Jul 20, 2014)

Muchas gracias por el aporte, bueno alli se menciona que lo que el desea es que luego se apaguen uno a uno, lo que yo deseo es que al encender todos se reinicie la secuencia , podrias ayudarme con eso? de antemano gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 20, 2014)

Hola chino880

Claro, Sí podría ayudarte; solo que es necesario saber varias cosas de tu proyecto:
Qué número de identificación de los Flip-Flop’s estás utilizando.
Qué otros componentes tiene tu diseño.
Tienes algún simulador para circuitos electrónicos donde desarrollas tus diseños ?? . . . 
Comprime el archivo que se genera con el y súbelo aquí.

Qué es lo que debe hacer tu diseño ??
Dame una descripción más clara.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chino880 (Jul 20, 2014)

Muchas gracias, en realidad ya esta solucionado solamente utilice el IC4017 y un 555  lo que provoco que fueran intermitentes, tan solo necesito  un poco de lentitud en la velocidad pero se que con la formula del astale se logra verdad? Necesito ayuda en como lograr activar dicho circuito al hacer contacto con una pelota pequeña de hule sensores de contacto o alguna idea? gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 20, 2014)

Hola chino880

Efectivamente, con la formula que mencionas puedes calcular la frecuencia de oscilación del 555.

Su utilizas sensores de contacto para detectar la pelota de hule creo que no lo lograrás pues la pelota, de ese material, no es conductor. 
O te refieres a dos laminitas que la pelota los haga hacer contacto y de ese modo lograr tu objetivo??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chino880 (Jul 20, 2014)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, en realidad no se si es de hule o de un material conductor, creo que es un balero, pero conductor o no me gustaria saber como lograr que al hacer contacto con cualquier cosa o material se active el circuito, a que se refiere con dos laminitas? de antemano gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 21, 2014)

Hola chino880poner 
Vamos a suponer que tienes 2 laminitas con un largo de 2 centímetros y algo así como de 4 milímetros de ancho.
Están sujetas por un extremo.

No hacen contacto entre ellas aunque están una sobre otra; si en el otro extremo cae aquella pelota pequeña de hule que mencionabas, las 2 laminitas se juntan haciendo contacto.
Ese efecto, como si fuera un interruptor, lo puedes utilizar para, de algún modo, decirle a tu circuito que inicie su trabajo.


----------



## chino880 (Jul 30, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta, aun no lo entiendo muy bien, adonde iria en el circuito estas laminas? seria entre vcc y gnd o adonde? agradeceria mucho su ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 30, 2014)

Hola chino880

Perdón por haber alterado tu alias en mi Mensaje #25.

Como te mencioné con anterioridad, desconozco tu circuito, no se como es, por lo tanto no se como se conectarían  esas laminitas que actuarían como Switch(interruptor).

Sería bueno que subieras una imagen de tu circuito para poder ayudarte más efectivamente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chino880 (Jul 31, 2014)

Muchas gracias, aqui subo el circuito es un secuenciador de luces como explique anteriormente, quisiera saber la manera y la posicion de colocacion de las laminas, te agradeceria mucho tu ayuda saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 1, 2014)

Hola chino880

Podrías conectar las laminitas en donde se señala en rojo de la imagen adjunta.
Una se conecta el PIN 3 del 555 y la otra al PIN 14 del 4017. Si la pelotita cae sobre la que apunta hacia arriba pegará contra la otra y el 4017 contará.

Tambien puedes agregar una resistencia de 4.7K del PIN 4 del 555 hacia tierra. Desconectas ese pin 4 y entre el y los +9V colocas las laminitas.

En lugar de las laminitas puedes utilizar un microswitch.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chino880 (Ago 2, 2014)

Muchas gracias, me parecen muy buenas ideas, no me queda muy claro lo ultimo seria agregar la R al pin 4 y conectarla a tierra y asimismo de ese pin 4 conectar el micro entre el 4 y los 9V, no seria un corto si conecto el 4 a tierra y a los 9V perdon si esque no he entendido agradeceria su ayuda saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 2, 2014)

Hola chino880

No, No sería un corto pues tienes una resistencia de 4.7K.

Sería una de las opciones que se miran el la imagen adjunta. Analízala y decide cual utilizar

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chino880 (Ago 2, 2014)

Gracias por ese buen ejemplo, me parece la de la resistencia ya que utilizare 4 4017 ya que hare una secuencia con 40 leds, al hacer el contacto la secuencia comienza para pararla tiene alguna sugerencia? Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola chino880

Creo que al retirar la pelotita se detendría el contador.
Claro, siempre y cuando las laminitas fueran de acero, para que se regresen a su posición original.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chino880 (Ago 4, 2014)

Muchas gracias, pues adquiri un microswitch de palanca este aplicaria de la misma manera que al retirarse se detenga?

Como otra consulta, como puedo conectar un microswitch a un bombillo? Directamente supongo que por el voltaje no se puede
Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola chino880

Tú preguntas:
*Como otra consulta, como puedo conectar un microswitch a un bombillo? Directamente supongo que por el voltaje no se puede.*

Realmente no tengo una respuesta pues desconozco las características eléctricas de ambos dispositivos.

De cuántos Watts y voltaje es el bombillo ??
Qué corriente soporta el microswitch ??
En este caso el voltaje probablemente no importa mucho.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chino880 (Ago 6, 2014)

Gracias, una consulta, al hacer la conexion del microswitch entre el pin 3 del 555 y el pin 14 del 4017 funciona pero al abrir el ckto con el microswitch los leds se vuelven locos y al tocar la fuente se soluciona es como un falso que puedo hacer? Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 6, 2014)

Hola chino880

Ese problema que presenta tu circuito es debido a una de varias cosas.
Es probable que tengas los cables demasiado largos entre el circuito y el microswitch.
Creo que un máximo de longitud, de esos cables, sería alrededor de 60 cm.

Tambien puede ser que al abrir el microswitch produzca el efecto “Rebote” que tienen todos los Interruptores.
Aquí tendrías que agregar un circuito Antirebote (Debounce) para eliminar ese efecto.
Este circuito, Debounce, se forma con una compuerta tipo Schmitt, una resistencia y un condensador.

Ve si te sirve el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chino880 (Ago 7, 2014)

Muchas gracias, lo probaré.
Otra consulta. Creí que lo tenía resuelto pero  no es así, debo hacer la secuencia de 35 leds, el c*ircui*to que le mostré  posee 10, creí que al unir el acarreo con la salida del primero y así  sucesivamente se lograría pero no.
Busqué en internet pero solo aparecen  de 20. ¿Podría ayudarme? Se lo agradecería mucho, me urge un poco.

Saludos.

---------- Actualizado después de 2 horas ----------

Saludos. Creo tener solucionado lo de los 40 leds, adjunto le muestro, ¿podría verificarlo?  
Y una consulta; si utilizaré leds de 10 mm. (grandes relativamente) ¿Qué resistencia limitadora me recomienda?
De antemano muchas gracias por su gran ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 7, 2014)

Hola.

El 4017 sólo da una corriente de salida de 8mA a 9mA.

Si deseas más brillo en los LEDs debes usa transistores.

Este circuito te puede dar una idea de más o menos. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chino880 (Ago 7, 2014)

*¿*Es decir*,* que el c*ircui*to que le mostr*é, *est*á* mal?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 7, 2014)

Hola.

El circuito que has publicado está bien, sólo que no puedes obtener más corriente del 4017 para que brillen más los LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chino880 (Ago 7, 2014)

Entiendo*,* muchas gracias*.** ¿*Pero supongo que es visible?
*U*na pregunta*.* *¿E*n el anti-rebote puedo utilizar un diodo en paralelo al capacitor en lugar del schmitt trigger?


----------



## chino880 (Ago 8, 2014)

Gracias por tu ayuda amigo, habra una manera de poner un interruptor de reset, no encuentro la manera agradeceria tu colaboracion, de antemano gracias.



Si le quuito la resistencia de proteccion brilla mas en el simulador, esto se relaciona en lo real o se quemarian los leds?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 8, 2014)

Hola.

Los LEDs siempre necesitan resistencia de protección.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

